# VINTAGE Original 1960's 12" GI JOE ACTION SOLDIER Complete ARMY BAZOOKA Set



## cpuwizshot (Feb 2, 2005)

http://r.ebay.com/PDSSW3


----------



## bearclaw586 (Feb 18, 2014)

nice!!


----------

